# ¿proteus en español?



## ABRANINI (Jun 26, 2010)

alguien me podria decir si existe proteus en español y si no es pedir mucho que lo pasara desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Yang (Jun 26, 2010)

version oficial no; pero tampoco se de versiones traducidas extraoficiales.

Saludos


----------



## ABRANINI (Jun 26, 2010)

y algun programa parecido

soy estudiante y uso livewire pero me parece mas completo proteus

tambien he usado tina y multisin


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 26, 2010)

No tampocooooo tan facil no te la ponen, mejor aprende ingles toda la info tecnica soft etc etc viene en INGLES, toco si o si aprender ingles, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Yang (Jun 30, 2010)

hay buenos tutoriales de proteus por la red, uno de esos es:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/curso-utilizacion-proteus-12122/

Saludos


----------



## scom (Ago 6, 2014)

ABRANINI dijo:


> alguien me podria decir si existe proteus en español y si no es pedir mucho que lo pasara desde ya muchas gracias.



si lo hay la ultima bersion es la 8.1


----------



## Andreh (Ago 13, 2014)

Quien me da el instalador de proteus


----------



## papirrin (Ago 13, 2014)

> Quien me da el instalador de proteus



cuando compras el paquete viene completo, con todo y el instalador....
si lo que buscas es algo pirata, esta prohibido difundirlo por este medio.

si no contesto a tu pregunta, por favor se mas especifico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2014)

Andreh dijo:


> Quien me da el instalador de proteus


 
http://www.labcenter.com/download/prodemo_autodl_general.cfm


----------

